# Nitro engine idle problem



## TOME57 (Sep 27, 2001)

At the end of a straight or even if I hold the car in my hand and rev it, the engine runs at a fast idle for about 10 seconds and than idles normal. I don't know what to adjust. The carb is closed all the way to the idle screw when this happens so I don't think it is a linkage or radio adjustment problem.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

check for air leaks, check the pressure line make sure it is not pushed in the pipe to far or that the line is sealed no air leaks like the base of the carb, back plate, all the fuel line, the tank & cap. all of these things can cause this problem..


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

After you check for the usual air leaks, try richening up the top end a little.

For more info on setting up your engine try looking at how Josh Cyrul tunes his engines. Look under setups/tips at www.cefx.net


----------



## TOME57 (Sep 27, 2001)

At the track I had one guy tell me to richen the low end and another told me to lean it out. Neither one worked. I will have to try the new ideas mentioned here.


----------



## Eric.o (Mar 2, 2005)

i would check the high speed needle first. try richening it by an hour. if that dosnt work put it back to where it was b4 and richen the low speed an hour.


----------



## TOME57 (Sep 27, 2001)

What do you mean by an hour?


----------



## Eric.o (Mar 2, 2005)

1/12 of a turn


----------

